# Racing in Horseheads NY "Freezing 250"



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

1/17/09

The Race: The 8th Annual Freezin' 250

When: Saturday January 31, 2009 Practice opens at 8am, IROC support race begins at 11am; pre-race tech for the Freezin' 250 at 12:30pm. 

Location: The Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers in Horseheads, NY

The Track: The Bowman Grand Champion - 83.5', 18 turns 

The Cars: Aurora Thunderjet cars prepared to Super Stock rules. Contact [email protected] for complete rules. The IROC race will be utilizing cars built to the SCCOTTT Big-Block T-Jet rules.

Race History: Gary Weber won the 2008 version over Kevin Hendrickson, Dave Van Duzer and Ryan Hendrickson. Ryan Hendrickson won the race in 2007 and 2006. Larry Weaver won in 2005. Dave Hendrickson won the 2004 version, Rici Wood 2003 and Frank Spena Jr. won the inaugural Freezin' 250 in 2002.

Race Preview:

After his dominant performance in the Snowball 500, Ryan Hendrickson enters the Freezin' 250 as the pre-race favorite. There are questions over his ability to reclaim the Freezin' 250 crown, however, as his best motor failed along the way to winning the Snowball. How quick will Hendrickson be after this? Over the last few months many have stepped up their racing program. Potential winners include Mark Webster, Scott Udave, "Hoss" Phoenix, Warren Lux, Larry Weaver and Kevin Hendrickson.

The Big Block IROC race is part of SCCOTTT's ongoing drive to better T-Jet racing. Similar to a Fray style car, but with unlimited power, Big Block was conceived to help level the playing field and to bring preparation costs down. 

SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Trans Am and 1/24 Le Mans. Call or e-mail for rules. 


The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. 

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers
2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

1/19/09

The four cars used in the Big-Block IROC support race for the Freezin' 250 will be given away at race's end. Every driver who enters the race will automatically be entered to win a car as well. Each car is prepared by KRD Racing and valued at approximately $50.

The Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers

On Sat, 17 Jan 2009 12:54:35 -0500 Frank P Spena, Jr. <[email protected]> writes:
For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

1/17/09

The Race: The 8th Annual Freezin' 250

When: Saturday January 31, 2009 Practice opens at 8am, IROC support race begins at 11am; pre-race tech for the Freezin' 250 at 12:30pm. 

Location: The Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers in Horseheads, NY

The Track: The Bowman Grand Champion - 83.5', 18 turns 

The Cars: Aurora Thunderjet cars prepared to Super Stock rules. Contact [email protected] for complete rules. The IROC race will be utilizing cars built to the SCCOTTT Big-Block T-Jet rules.

Race History: Gary Weber won the 2008 version over Kevin Hendrickson, Dave Van Duzer and Ryan Hendrickson. Ryan Hendrickson won the race in 2007 and 2006. Larry Weaver won in 2005. Dave Hendrickson won the 2004 version, Rici Wood 2003 and Frank Spena Jr. won the inaugural Freezin' 250 in 2002.

Race Preview:

After his dominant performance in the Snowball 500, Ryan Hendrickson enters the Freezin' 250 as the pre-race favorite. There are questions over his ability to reclaim the Freezin' 250 crown, however, as his best motor failed along the way to winning the Snowball. How quick will Hendrickson be after this? Over the last few months many have stepped up their racing program. Potential winners include Mark Webster, Scott Udave, "Hoss" Phoenix, Warren Lux, Larry Weaver and Kevin Hendrickson.

The Big Block IROC race is part of SCCOTTT's ongoing drive to better T-Jet racing. Similar to a Fray style car, but with unlimited power, Big Block was conceived to help level the playing field and to bring preparation costs down. 

SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Trans Am and 1/24 Le Mans. Call or e-mail for rules. 


The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. 

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers
2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

2/2/2009


12 slot car racers from NY and PA entered the 8th Annual Freezin' 250 held at the Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers in Horseheads, NY on Saturday January 31, 2009.



The 8th Annual Snowball 500 Official Entry List
Driver, Hometown - Entrant - Car

John Durbin, Moravia, NY - "Hoss" Phoenix

Duane Hadlock, Sayre, PA - KRD Racing

Kevin Hendrickson, Erin, NY - KRD Racing 

Ryan Hendrickson, Erin, NY - KRD Racing 

Jeff "Hoss" Phoenix, Solvay, NY - Self

Ernie Langford, Holland, NY - Self

Matt Metcalf, Corning, NY - Danger Inc.

Sean Swartout, Horseheads, NY - KRD Racing

Dave Van Duzer, Horseheads, NY - Van Duzer Hobbies

Jamie Vershay, Rochester, NY – Self

Larry "Dream" Weaver, Moravia, NY - Self


Mark Webster, Camillus, NY - Self 



Big Block T-Jet Support Race



Big Block T-Jet is a new class and SCCOTTT’s take on a way to reduce costs and increase competitiveness in Fray style T-Jet racing.



Qualifying



Ryan Hendrickson took advantage of his home track and topped qualifying. Larry Weaver grabbed second, followed by Mark Webster and Jamie Vershay. His fourth place meant Vershay would be in a final at SCCOTTT for the first time. Kevin Hendrickson and Dave Van Duzer narrowly missed the cut. 



1| 47 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 46 – Larry Weaver

3| 44 – Mark Webster

4| 42 – Jamie Vershay

5| 42 – Kevin Hendrickson

6| 42 – Dave Van Duzer

7| 40 – Ernie Langford

8| 40 – John Durbin

9| 40 – Sean Swarthout

10| 40 – Duane Hadlock

11| 39 – Matt Metcalf

12| 38 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix



Final



Ryan Hendrickson lead from start to finish, winding up with a three lap margin at the finish. Weaver and Webster fought over second with Weaver emerging on top. Vershay grabbed fourth in his first final round appearance. 



1| 48 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 45 – Larry Weaver

3| 44 – Mark Webster

4| 42 – Jamie Vershay



All four big block cars and the backup chassis were given away by lottery after the race. Duane Hadlock, Mark Webster, John Durbin, Larry Weaver and “Hoss” Phoenix.



The 8th Annual Freezin’ 250



Qualifying



To no one’s surprise Ryan Hendrickson grabbed pole position. Mark Webster was next up with 74 laps, equaling his run in December’s Snowball 500. Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix was once a fixture in SCCOTTT/PRR semi finals. In December he squeaked his way into the semis with a 2nd place in the Last Chance Qualifier. This time around he was in solidly with 3rd place. Fourth place went to Kevin Hendrickson despite running a body not normally thought of as competitive. Dave Van Duzer had a solid run to 5th. Ernie Langford was the final driver to make the cut. The rest of the field would make their way into the Last Chance Qualifier.



1| 75 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 74 – Mark Webster

3| 70 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix

4| 70 – Kevin Hendrickson

5| 70 – Dave Van Duzer 

6| 70 – Ernie Langford

7| 69 – Larry Weaver

8| 68 – Sean Swarthout 

9| 65 – John Durbin 

10| 62 – Jamie Vershay 

11| 62 – Matt Metcalf

12| 60 – Duane Hadlock



LCQ



Larry Weaver had been struggling with his car all day but found enough to win the LCQ. Sean Swarthout made good use of a Ryan Hendrickson prepared car to go with Weaver into the Semis. John Durbin was next up but short of making the cut. Duane Hadlock raced at PRR back in ’98 but this was his first appearance in a PRR or SCCOTTT Major. It was also his first shot race with a Fray style T-Jet and he pulled 61 laps. Matt Metcalf and Jamie Vershay both suffered car trouble and faded from contention. 



1| 70 – Larry Weaver

2| 68 – Sean Swartout

3| 64 – John Durbin 

4| 61 – Duane Hadlock

5| 59 – Matt Metcalf

6| 55 – Jamie Vershay



Semis



Semi #1



Semi #1 featured Ryan Hendrickson, Phoenix, Van Duzer and Weaver. Hendrickson lead from the start and was never headed. Phoenix ran 2nd early but both Van Duzer and Weaver had upped the ante and moved into 2nd and 3rd respectively. Hendrickson was in, Phoenix was eliminated while the other two would have to wait on the second Semi to know their fate.



1| 75 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 73 – Dave Van Duzer 

3| 72 – Larry Weaver 

4| 70 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix



Semi #2



Semi #2 featured Webster, Kevin Hendrickson, Langford and Swartout. Swartout surprised all by leading the first lap, but it was Webster who quickly took over. Hendrickson was soon into second and then began to close on Webster for the lead. As Hendrickson went for the move, Webster hip-checked him and Hendrickson went off. Back on course Hendrickson closed in once again and closed to within 1 foot of the lead, but that is as close as he would get. Webster pulled away while Hendrickson, Langford and Swartout faded. At the finish Webster would be the only one of the drivers from Semi #2 to make the final. 



1| 73 – Mark Webster 

2| 71 – Kevin Hendrickson

3| 69 – Ernie Langford

4| 66 – Sean Swartout



Final



The final consisted of the heavily favored Ryan Hendrickson, Mark Webster, Dave Van Duzer and Larry Weaver. Hendrickson lost his best car on his way to winning the Snowball 500 in December, and was keen to show he could win anyway. Webster was hoping Hendrickson would see similar trouble once again. Van Duzer’s car was quick for the first few laps and then would fade, so he figured to be fighting for third. Weaver had already achieved a great deal on the day, being one of the very few in SCCOTTT history to make it from the LCQ all the way into the final.



The first few laps of the Freezin’ 250 featured a four-way brawl. Weaver lead lap 1, but then Ryan Hendrickson took over. Weaver held onto second for much of the first segment before Webster grabbed the spot. At the end of the first quarter Hendrickson lead by three laps over Webster. Weaver was hanging onto Webster, only one lap behind. Van Duzer had not had the start he wanted and found himself three laps out of 3rd. As the race continued, however, Van Duzer went about showing why you never give up in an enduro. While Hendrickson continued to pull away up front and Webster consolidated 2nd, Van Duzer began to pick away at his three-lap deficit to Weaver. In the final segment he finally closed in and took the spot away. 



The 8th Annual Freezin’ 250 Final Results



1| 250 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 241 – Mark Webster

3| 233 – Dave Van Duzer 

4| 232 – Larry Weaver



The 8th Annual Freezin’ 250 Overall Results



1| 400 – Ryan Hendrickson – Moonstone Porsche 911 GT-3

2| 389 – Mark Webster – Zoomin’ Motorsports Pontiac GTO

3| 376 – Dave Van Duzer – BRP Ford GT40

4| 443 – Larry Weaver – Zoomin’ Motorsports Bugatti Veyron

5| 141 – Kevin Hendrickson – Model Motoring Ford Mustang Fastback

6| 140 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix – Fandango Ferrari Dino

7| 139 – Ernie Langford – Davis Ferrari F430

8| 202 – Sean Swartout – BRP Porsche 911 GT-2

9| 129 – John Durbin – Toyota Supra

10| 121 – Duane Hadlock – Moonstone Porsche 911 GT-3

11| 121 – Matt Metcalf – BRP Tesla

12| 117 – Jamie Vershay – Zoomin’ Motorsports Bugatti Veyron



SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Vintage Trans Am and 1/24. Call or e-mail for rules. 


The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. 

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers
2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

2/15/09 The Race: The 3rd Annual Joe Jet 250 When: Saturday February 28, 2009 Practice opens at 8am, Magnatraction support race begins at 11am; pre-race tech for the Joe Jet 250 at 12:30pm. Location: The Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers in Horseheads, NY The Track: The Bowman Grand Champion - 83.5', 18 turns The Cars: Aurora Thunderjet cars prepared to Super Stock rules. Contact [email protected] for complete rules. Support Race: Aurora AFX Magnatration. Contact [email protected] for complete rules. Race History: Gary Weber won the 2008 race over Warren Lux, Dave Van Duzer and Matt Metcalf. Ryan Hendrickson won the inaugural Joe Jet 125 in 2007. Race Preview: Ryan Hendrickson is once again the favorite to win, after dominating performances over the last few months. Losing his #1 car during the Snowball 500, has slowed him down, but apparently not enough for the others. His top challengers include Mark Webster, Scott Udave, "Hoss" Phoenix, Warren Lux, Larry Weaver and Kevin Hendrickson. Webster chased Ryan all day during the Freezin' 250 and continues to improve. Udave was strong in the Snowball, and will look to regain that momentum after missing the Freezin' 250. SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Trans Am and 1/24 Le Mans. Call or e-mail for rules. 

The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


----------

